# heike ryu jiu jitsu



## mcmoon (May 2, 2012)

I'm moving to Dallas soon and have been looking for martial art schools online and found one that seems like a good prospect.  It is chamberlain studios of self defense and one of the class they offer is heike ryu jiu jitsu and was wondering if anyone knew anything about this style or even about the place.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pgsmith (May 2, 2012)

I've never heard of them. However, looking at their web site shows an affiliation with Rod Sacharnoski's Juko ryu. I would advise avoiding them on that alone. If you're looking for jujutsu in Dallas, my advice would be the Gendai Bushi club. I believe they are still meeting at SMU. They've got some really skilled folks and a solid reputation.   http://www.shinyokai.com/Dojos_GendaiBushi.htm


----------



## frank raud (May 2, 2012)

The club seems to have a strong link to Vince Tamura 9th dan Kodokan, who was the founder of heike ryu. Kenpo through the Tracys and Nick Cerio, judo through the president of a judo association(direct student of Vince Tamura). I didn't see the Sacharnoski link, but the lineage doesn't seem to come from him.


----------



## mcmoon (May 3, 2012)

Well have been training bjj and mma for a few years now and have fought a couple of time but I'm moving as I stated above and many bjj schools are fairly expensive from what I can find so I have been looking at other places too. I seen that they done judo which I Know I would enjoy especially since I already have a grappling background and one of my instructors now is a 5th degree in judo and a 6th in traditional jiujitsu so judo wouldn't be totally new to me but I was just curious about heike ryu jiujitsu and if anyone knew if it was a decent system.  I guess ill have to go check it out to be sure though.


----------



## pgsmith (May 3, 2012)

> I didn't see the Sacharnoski link, but the lineage doesn't seem to come from him.


  Yep, my bad. I just looked up Heike ryu Dallas, and it came up with a different dojo and instructor. The one listed at Chamberlain Studios seems much better, with much stronger ties to legitimate organizations. Still can't help with info about Heike ryu though.


----------



## Steve (May 3, 2012)

There's a ton of good BJJ/MMA in your area.  Alan Mohler is a badass, one of the first black belts in the area and affiliated with Alliance.  There's also a Robson Moura black belt and a Carlos Machado affiliate in the area.


----------



## mcmoon (May 3, 2012)

Steve said:


> There's a ton of good BJJ/MMA in your area.  Alan Mohler is a badass, one of the first black belts in the area and affiliated with Alliance.  There's also a Robson Moura black belt and a Carlos Machado affiliate in the area.



Oh I know there are plenty of bjj/mma schools in the area but the price is the biggest issue from what I have been able to see....I'm just graduating college and hopefully I will get a good job to go to one of those places but for now have to look at the lower end right of the price range plus I want something fairly close to where I'll be living.


----------



## lklawson (May 4, 2012)

If you want inexpensive, good, and effective, look into Judo.  YMCA, Park & Rec., Athletic Associations, and College Clubs are all pretty common places and inexpensive.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## mcmoon (May 9, 2012)

lklawson said:


> If you want inexpensive, good, and effective, look into Judo.  YMCA, Park & Rec., Athletic Associations, and College Clubs are all pretty common places and inexpensive.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



Just curious but can you join a college club without actually being in or going to that college?


----------



## lklawson (May 9, 2012)

mcmoon said:


> Just curious but can you join a college club without actually being in or going to that college?


Depends on the college and the club.  But, yes, often you can.  If you were in the Dayton area I could point you to one which a friend of mine teaches at.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 9, 2012)

Go and try a class or two...


----------

